# Questions about different services.



## VidGamer870 (Mar 1, 2006)

If I wanted to make my own shirt, which of the featured services:

Would have the best print quality for dark colors?
Would have the best all-around print quality?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd say have the best all around print quality because while black is the most popular color in fashion, light colors are becoming pretty popular especially with the youth market. But if you can get a good print on a black shirt, it shouldn't be hard on a light as dark colors need more ink.


----------



## VidGamer870 (Mar 1, 2006)

What I meant was, out of CafePress, Zazzle, PrintMojo, 99 Dogs, and Spread Shirt, which one has the best quality for dark and all around?


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

Ah ok, it really depends on what kind of print you want. Ink, heat transfer, etc. I believe Cafe Press is heat transfer, I made a shirt there and purchased it awhile back and didn't like the quality. The reds came out kind of orange/pinkish. 

I know printmojo does traditional screenprinting but you have to pay them upfront I believe so I would think they'd have good quality. 

I'm not familiar with the rest though.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Cafepress uses direct to garment printing with a machine like the t-jet. It is good quality, especially if you are doing designs with alot of colors. If your designs are only one or two colors though, I think that spreadshirts vinyl printing is better quality. Zazzle uses the same method as cafepress. I dont know about 99 dogs.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

VidGamer870 said:


> What I meant was, out of CafePress, Zazzle, PrintMojo, 99 Dogs, and Spread Shirt, which one has the best quality for dark and all around?


What types of designs are you printing?


----------



## VidGamer870 (Mar 1, 2006)

Photos and stuff...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

For photos, if you are trying your best to get JPG/computer monitor reproduction from the images on dark garments, I would probably say CafePress would be your best shot. Even then, the technology used to print on dark garments is still in "beta", so your images won't be as vivid and the colors may not match up correctly.

Take a look at the helpful info and comparison chart on this page from CafePress showing that their direct printing (used on dark garments) is not the best choice for photographs:
http://www.cafepress.com/content/help/html/printing_popup.html

If you don't mind the photograph having a "screened" look (printed with small dots), then you might be fine with a screen printing service like PrintMojo.

I just bought a photographic image on a dark garment from SpreadShirt, but it hasn't arrived yet, so I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

